# Best anti-gel additive.



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

What brand anti-gel additive do you use?
Been 20 degrees and lower for a week. Tried to start tractor, no go. Used my torpedo heater for several hours, when the gel melted it started. Now I need to buy anti gel.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Just a note, I got caught with summer fuel back in the old days, with my first diesel. All I could get my hands on was a little warmth to thaw the truck, and a few 5 gallon jugs of kerosene. Worked well in a pinch and made me be a little more proactive when winter was approaching!
As far as anti-gel goes, there are a few products out there.... I'd choose one that is a fuel conditioner as well. Just my opinion.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Best Diesel Fuel Additives: The Secret Sauce for Maximum Power and Economy


Because diesels need proper care and feeding, too.




www.thedrive.com


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

I use Power Service white bottle.

I also never depend on someone else to treat my fuel. Even when the sign at the fill station says "winterized blend". When the chance of temps below 20F increase I start treating all my fuel. With tractors that are seasonally used I will pick a warm day, pour in treatment, crank the tractor and let it circulate. I have 7 diesel powered engines. All are treated. 

I've fought gelled fuel once. I'll never fight that again. Power Service treatment costs about 2 cents per gallon. With $3 diesel it's a no brainer.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

_*"Power Service treatment costs about 2 cents per gallon. With $3 diesel it's a no brainer." *_

Takes on a whole different $$$ perspective when you're dealing with 10,000 fuel tanks and you're taking fuel drops every 4-5 days at 20-30 terminal locations. Wouldn't be unusual for a big OTR fleet to run $10,000 a week if you depended solely on fuel additive treatment for protection over a single winter. If you're also buying fuel on the road, you can't really depend on drivers to remember to drop the additive when they fuel. The answer is to spec fuel tank heaters when you buy the trucks. Most big OTR fleets will also spec heated fuel water separators. Sounds expensive, but the cost of both installed at the OEM build, is less than one fuel related road call over the 6-7 year life of the truck, and way less than treating all that fuel with additive at the terminal tanks every winter.

"Over treating" with additives like Power Service can also have the risk of DPF system problems that can cost huge $$$. You don't even want to use any fuel additive that might add even a hint of unusual color to the OTR fuel in the tank. Instant OOS violation at a roadside inspection station.... You can usually talk them into releasing the load, but the tractor is going to sit until you can prove it's not dyed off road fuel. I've seen them demand a $150 lab report that can take 2 weeks to get back. In the mean time, you've got a $500 tow bill, impound lot fees of $20 a day, and $15,000 of lost revenue for the truck being OOS all because some flunky Motor Carrier Inspector thought the fuel looked funny


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

I've been partial to Power Serve in the white bottle.
Works good for me.I do use the double dose amount, and have also cut the fuel with kerosene when really cold.


----------



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

I went to 6 different parts stores and Walmart, out of stock, finally found some HOWES at an O'Riley.
Figure I had about 5 gallons in tractor tank, according to gage, I put in 2 ounces of howes, started and drove for 30 minutes on rough terrain to mix well, it was 70* ambient at the time.
This morning temp was 35* had to crank tractor for a bit and then started, after 15 seconds it died, gave it a little throttle and it started again, started to die so I upped the throttle to 1500 rpm, let it run for 4 minutes I put it to idle and it died, tried to start again, no start at all.
When ambient temp is 70* and above it starts without touching throttle every time and runs great.
Maybe new glow plugs, but then why does it die at idle when cold.
Suppose to get up to 68* today, will try it later this afternoon.
New battery and full charge, cleaned all battery cables couple weeks ago.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Have you changed your fuel filter?
Have you physically verified good flow from your fuel tank?
Many times when the paraffin participates out of the diesel fuel it does not dissolve again.
If your filter has grainy particles it is likely plugged, at times gasoline will dissolve paraffin.


----------



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

LouNY said:


> Have you changed your fuel filter?
> Have you physically verified good flow from your fuel tank?
> Many times when the paraffin participates out of the diesel fuel it does not dissolve again.
> If your filter has grainy particles it is likely plugged, at times gasoline will dissolve paraffin.


Have not changed fuel filter. Large glass bowl at bottom of filter is full of diesel, no water.
Going to start a different thread as circumstances have changed.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

macdoesit said:


> I went to 6 different parts stores and Walmart, out of stock, finally found some HOWES at an O'Riley.
> Figure I had about 5 gallons in tractor tank, according to gage, I put in 2 ounces of howes, started and drove for 30 minutes on rough terrain to mix well, it was 70* ambient at the time.
> This morning temp was 35* had to crank tractor for a bit and then started, after 15 seconds it died, gave it a little throttle and it started again, started to die so I upped the throttle to 1500 rpm, let it run for 4 minutes I put it to idle and it died, tried to start again, no start at all.
> When ambient temp is 70* and above it starts without touching throttle every time and runs great.
> ...



Your fuel is not jelling at 35 degrees....I can guarantee that.....As for anti-jell additives, I use either Power Service or Howes.....The best test you can do for yourself to see if an anti-jell additive works or not is buy a jug and put it in the freezer over night and see what happens.....If you really want to see how good it works, add some to a small plastic bottle of diesel fuel and put that in the freezer......

As for how much a station treats the fuel, I am not sure how all stations do it but I do know how the "name brand" truck stops in the US do it.....Their fuel is treated for the forecasted low temperature for a 3 day period in a 50 or 100 mile radius of the location......


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

Bob Driver said:


> _*"Power Service treatment costs about 2 cents per gallon. With $3 diesel it's a no brainer." *_
> 
> Takes on a whole different $$$ perspective when you're dealing with 10,000 fuel tanks and you're taking fuel drops every 4-5 days at 20-30 terminal locations. Wouldn't be unusual for a big OTR fleet to run $10,000 a week if you depended solely on fuel additive treatment for protection over a single winter. If you're also buying fuel on the road, you can't really depend on drivers to remember to drop the additive when they fuel. The answer is to spec fuel tank heaters when you buy the trucks. Most big OTR fleets will also spec heated fuel water separators. Sounds expensive, but the cost of both installed at the OEM build, is less than one fuel related road call over the 6-7 year life of the truck, and way less than treating all that fuel with additive at the terminal tanks every winter.
> 
> ...


Sorry, didn't realize we were talking about an OTR truck fleet. I thought we were talking about a personally owned tractor.


----------



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

ovrszd said:


> Sorry, didn't realize we were talking about an OTR truck fleet. I thought we were talking about a personally owned tractor.


Thread is about my tractor.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Threads get hijacked a lot on here.....LOL


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

ovrszd said:


> Sorry, didn't realize we were talking about an OTR truck fleet. I thought we were talking about a personally owned tractor.


Just trying to add some perspective as to how professional fleet managers handle the problem on a mass scale..... If you're not interested just ignore the post, but there may be others that might appreciate it, and are willing to expand their mind beyond their little corner of the world.


----------



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

unsquidly said:


> Your fuel is not jelling at 35 degrees....I can guarantee that.....As for anti-jell additives, I use either Power Service or Howes.....The best test you can do for yourself to see if an anti-jell additive works or not is buy a jug and put it in the freezer over night and see what happens.....If you really want to see how good it works, add some to a small plastic bottle of diesel fuel and put that in the freezer......
> 
> As for how much a station treats the fuel, I am not sure how all stations do it but I do know how the "name brand" truck stops in the US do it.....Their fuel is treated for the forecasted low temperature for a 3 day period in a 50 or 100 mile radius of the location......


I took some fuel out of fuel tank and into a mason jar, put it in my deep freeze. measured temp of jar with a lazar gun, it reads minus 15* and is still a liguid. 
Past week has been 20* today 68*


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

macdoesit said:


> I took some fuel out of fuel tank and into a mason jar, put it in my deep freeze. measured temp of jar with a lazar gun, it reads minus 15* and is still a liguid.
> Past week has been 20* today 68*


So we have a separate problem. Bummer....


----------



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

ovrszd said:


> So we have a separate problem. Bummer....


Yes, new problem, started a new thread.


----------

